# Laptop Or Pc



## kushal_657 (Dec 29, 2006)

wat acordin 2u is a better choice???


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 29, 2006)

You may find the answer here ->  Desktop VS Laptop. a *four page discussion* right here in Fight Club. 

please search before you post.


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 30, 2006)

Desktop replacement laptop


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Jan 8, 2007)

If mobility isn't a issue than the PC is what u want.


----------



## pirates1323 (Jan 26, 2007)

LAPTOP would be my choice ......wireless ......


----------



## Pathik (Jan 26, 2007)

i wd take a laptop only if i hav a pc.... that to to play multiplayer games...
depends on ur req.


----------



## 24online (Jan 26, 2007)

of course.. Laptop..


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 26, 2007)

*Common & almost accurate notion*:
There r three types of people in this world.
One type uses desktops.
Another uses lappies.
Laptops for the richer mobile dude... who doesn't want performance & continuous/long-time usage.
Desktops for the performance-oriented super-user on constrained budget.

Lappies can't run safe for more than 4-5 hrs continuous. Also they r low on performance.
Desktops r high on performance, can b run throughout for days and cost cheaper for the same specs... about 40-80% cheaper!!!

So... final tally... If u move from place to place regularly and can compromise on performance, u can opt for a lappy; but if u stay @ a place for quite long & can't compromise on performance, desktops the way to go.

Of course, forgot of the third type... my type... those who can't compromise on performance, but need mobility.
They use Desktop-Replacments... *img116.exs.cx/img116/6469/g5cgrin.gif


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 27, 2007)

*MODS*, It sud b merged with this one.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34789


----------

